# ما هي المطانيات؟



## mera22 (5 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

المطانيات هي السجود المتوالي ويكون السجود مصحوبا بصلوات قصيره بخشوع وتذلل لله ودائما المطانيات تكون مع الصيام لان المعده الممتلئه بالطعام  لا تصلح معها المطانيات الكثيره بالطبع والايام 

التي لا يجوز فيها الصوم مثل العياد السيديه الكبري  وايام السبت والاحد فلا تمارس فيها المطانيات ولكن تجوز ممارستها في باقي ايام  السنه (ايام الفطار)

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

جميل يا ميرا
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا ميرا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك​



ميرسي علي مرورك نورت المنتدي يا كوكو  الرب معك


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا طحبوش  علي مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرا

كل الشكر الك اختي

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ميرا
> 
> كل الشكر الك اختي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



ميرسي كتير كليمو علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه عن ( المطانيات )

الرب معاكم*


----------



## mera22 (7 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك النهيسي الرب معك


----------



## hananehab (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة*


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (6 مارس 2010)

:d

ميرسى


----------



## mera22 (17 مارس 2010)

ميرسي علي مروركم الرب


----------

